# King Kullen



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not quite sure if this is good news just yet but I will find out when I get there, I have an appointment at a King Kullen supermarket on Thursday at 1130am, not sure if they will take me or not but I hope so. By The Way, That King Kullen used to be Pathmark in 2010 before it went bankrupt a decade ago then The Union had transfered me to Pathmark which is now a Stop N Shop since 2015.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard, keep your head up and your thoughts positive and your comments constructive...things will work out.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

The original supermarket! Kinda cool.

Good luck!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, keep your head up and your thoughts positive and your comments constructive...things will work out.


Thanks Eagle, not sure what to expect but I may be pleasantly surprised, I haven't been in that neighborhood since they were Pathmark and they went bankrupt in 2010.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> The original supermarket! Kinda cool.
> 
> Good luck!


I was in that neighborhood from 2007-2010 then they went bankrupt so The Union had moved me to The Pathmark on Atlantic Avenue which is now a Stop N Shop, The original Pathmark when I was there, I can remember smashing my toenail when I was bringing up carts and then backing a few onto my first toe in December 2007 then after that I needed a podiatrist to fix my nail and after that it healed in about a year, that is one of my bad memories.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No, no. Leave off the bad memories. Focus on the good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> No, no. Leave off the bad memories. Focus on the good.


I will do that, put the bad memories behind me and focus on the now, I hope this works out, I will let you guys know.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Thinking positive thoughts for a cool friend.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Thinking positive thoughts for a cool friend.


Thanks TK, I would like to get back to pushing carts again but this time in a better neighborhood other than the previous neighborhood I was in, talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

You’ll be fine,Howard! Think of the future and not the past.

T.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Best of luck Howard. You have a large group of friends who will be here regardless.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> You'll be fine,Howard! Think of the future and not the past.
> 
> T.


I sure will, that's all I need to know, Thanks Big T.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> Best of luck Howard. You have a large group of friends who will be here regardless.


Thank You.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just yesterday I asked for a job application as a cart handler at King Kullen so I filled out the application at home and mailed it in so that maybe I will get a call but who knows when we'll see what happens, it's not easy looking for a job and searching for one.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

If they don't call me to have me come in, I will try other supermarkets near me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Got some very good news, just got a call from King Kullen about Quarter To 3 today and that must've been the manager I had met at the place, he asked me "Are you still looking for work" and I said to him "Yes I am" then I told him I worked for nearly 15 years altogether as a cart handler at Pathmark which is now a Stop N Shop, he also asked me "They couldn't find anything closer for you", I told him "No, they had nothing except Brooklyn which I was there for 10 years" so he will send my job application in and we'll see what happens if I get an interview or not, like they always say one door closes and another one opens.  
[HEADING=3] [/HEADING]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm really so happy they called, I hope they call me next week once the manager sends in the job application and I await an interview.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When they say they will *"send in the job application"*, I'm thinking they mean to Human Resources for approval?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm still waiting for King Kullen but also My Father will try to contact The union guy to see if they're any openings for Food Bazaar.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I got some very good news, I have a talk with The manager at King Kullen on Tuesday The 8th at 10am, hopefully this will put me back in the union once again after being off for a month and a half, The manager called me and asked me "Are you still looking for work" and I replied "Yes I am" then I said "Thank You very much, Mr G." and "I will see you then".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tomorrow's the day, hope I get the job, see you then. 

And if I get the job it couldn't happen on a good day since tomorrow is My Brother's 26th anniversary since his passing, I'm sure he would've been smiling down on me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have some good news and bad news, The good news is my job application was approved but the bad news is the store manager gave me a bunch of papers to fill out just to get back right into the union which My Father And I had filled out when I got home and that took about 2 hours to do so, then came the copying of some personal documents for the manager to put into his file then I had to call this number up just to receive a code and that was it, I will bring the papers back to the store manager by Thursday and hopefully by then I hope to be hired. I always thought it was a piece of cake just to get another job, I almost forgot about the papers. Well, at least it's some good news.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My Father And I finished all those stacks of papers yesterday, Tomorrow I will bring them in to the store manager and await to see what happens afterwards if he will give me a time and date to start work or give me my schedule or hand me my outfit, I'm so excited and If I am hired then My Father can cancel those unemployment checks that I was supposed to recieve.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

In just about an hour I'm off to King Kullen to return those stacks of papers My Father And I had finished to hand over to the store manager, he told me that he'll be going on vacation the following week so most likely I might not hear back until the weekend or next week so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I think this will be good news, I handed the stack of papers to the store manager this morning and he looked it over, then he said "Everything looks good so I will process it now and give you a call on the weekend or next week, talk to you then". God gave me a second chance to not mess up, I learned my lesson and I'm glad to go back to the place where I used to work almost 15 years ago.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard said:


> Well, I think this will be good news, I handed the stack of papers to the store manager this morning and he looked it over, then he said "Everything looks good so I will process it now and give you a call on the weekend or next week, talk to you then". God gave me a second chance to not mess up, I learned my lesson and I'm glad to go back to the place where I used to work almost 15 years ago.


Howard:

BEST of luck!!!🍀


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> BEST of luck!!!🍀


Thanks, I'm very happy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I hope to hear back from the store manager either today or tomorrow, we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sunday afternoon and I'm still waiting for the manager to call back, don't know what's going on cause he said that he'd call either Saturday or Sunday, I'm a bit worried so maybe the manager will call before the store closes or maybe I'll get the call tomorrow.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Sunday afternoon and I'm still waiting for the manager to call back, don't know what's going on cause he said that he'd call either Saturday or Sunday, I'm a bit worried so maybe the manager will call before the store closes or maybe I'll get the call tomorrow.


My friend, just try to sit back and relax. Let the job offer come to you. Trying to rush things could lead to a less than favorable outcome! The store mananger might be waiting for confirmation from above.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, just try to sit back and relax. Let the job offer come to you. Trying to rush things could lead to a less than favorable outcome! The store mananger might be waiting for confirmation from above.


Yeah I guess you're right, I kind of thought he'd call yesterday to have me come in today to get my new schedule, new shirt and badge. He did say when I gave in my application that he'd be going on vacation the following week so possibly I might have to wait till he comes back.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard said:


> Yeah I guess you're right, I kind of thought he'd call yesterday to have me come in today to get my new schedule, new shirt and badge. He did say when I gave in my application that he'd be going on vacation the following week so possibly I might have to wait till he comes back.


I get the feeling that the store manager may understand the situation Howard. The manager may have mentioned the fact that he will be on vacation because he can see how eager you are for the job and he does not want you to be disappointed each day that you do not receive a call.

I believe that there is reason for optimism. You must be patient.

Best regards Howard.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Good News everyone, I start this Thursday, Friday and Saturday for right now as probably a trial period 10-2 (The morning shift) and he said afterwards if the job application happens to come back for some strange reason he will let me know before then so it's official I will see him on Thursday morning, thank you guys for giving me the confidence.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I was so happy he called me, I thought he forgotten, So Thursday I will most likely get the schedule, badge, shirt and the website where My Father And I can view my paystub.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Howard said:


> I was so happy he called me, I thought he forgotten, So Thursday I will most likely get the schedule, badge, shirt and the website where My Father And I can view my paystub.


This is great news Howard.

I've been watching this thread from the sidelines, as you received some great advice. What amazing support this online community offers!

I've experienced job loss myself and I know the pressure and upset it can cause. I'm so happy to hear you're moving forward and starting fresh in a new job. Good for you!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Troones said:


> This is great news Howard.
> 
> I've been watching this thread from the sidelines, as you received some great advice. What amazing support this online community offers!
> 
> I've experienced job loss myself and I know the pressure and upset it can cause. I'm so happy to hear you're moving forward and starting fresh in a new job. Good for you!


I also am trying to gain respect of My Parents again, it's hard when you tell them that you lost your job and they're both angry at you for something that you did on the job, I know what I did was wrong, I admit it was stupid and moving on from that piece of garbage neighborhood Brooklyn to a place where I used to work when it was Pathmark (Long Island) back in 2007-2010.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tomorrow's the day, I will let you guys know what happens in the afternoon.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope the job works out.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Acct2000 said:


> I hope the job works out.


Thank You.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

All the best!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck Howard, on this new chapter in your life!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> All the best!


Thanks TK.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Good luck Howard, on this new chapter in your life!


Thanks T.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I started my very first day at work in the neighborhood where I used to be and it was a good day, I'd say. I have some tasks ahead of me such as bringing the wagons up, taking care of the bottle and can machines, sweeping and taking the trash out. The only thing they don't have are those discount cards, that's the bad part but at least I have my green vest and the badge they gave me, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard:

First step to success! We all wish you well.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Today I started my very first day at work in the neighborhood where I used to be and it was a good day, I'd say. I have some tasks ahead of me such as bringing the wagons up, taking care of the bottle and can machines, sweeping and taking the trash out. The only thing they don't have are those discount cards, that's the bad part but at least I have my green vest and the badge they gave me, tomorrow's another day.


Been thinking about you and am glad the day went well!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sure all of us here at AAAC are happy for you Howard.

Before long you'll be in the routine. Be sure and keep everyone updated as you become more familiar with your new job.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> First step to success! We all wish you well.


Thanks Andy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> I'm sure all of us here at AAAC are happy for you Howard.
> 
> Before long you'll be in the routine. Be sure and keep everyone updated as you become more familiar with your new job.


There will be a lot of tasks to deal with but I will try my best to keep you updated.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Today I started my very first day at work in the neighborhood where I used to be and it was a good day, I'd say. I have some tasks ahead of me such as bringing the wagons up, taking care of the bottle and can machines, sweeping and taking the trash out. The only thing they don't have are those discount cards, that's the bad part but at least I have my green vest and the badge they gave me, tomorrow's another day.


Good to hear, my friend. A bit of variety in your work will keep it more interesting as time goes by. Keep your head up, your mind focused and work hard....seize the day! Your future is yours to create.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Good to hear, my friend. A bit of variety in your work will keep it more interesting as time goes by. Keep your head up, your mind focused and work hard....seize the day! Your future is yours to create.


I know I will try, a lot of tasks to get done as the months go flying by.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My 3rd day at work and I got a lot of tasks involved in the coming weeks and months ahead but I'm prepared to try to take the challenge, I just hope I don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

One day at a time Howard, and keep lists!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> One day at a time Howard, and keep lists!


I'm starting to write things down in my notebook and hopefully to try not to get overwhelmed cause for me it's better to bring a notebook to view the tasks that the other cart attendant had mentioned to me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm on my 3rd day at work and right now I'm still trying to get used to the other tasks that I may have to attend to just as soon as I get settled into the new place, The hours are pretty good, can't complain and the pay is still the same $15-16 hours an hour.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> I'm starting to write things down in my notebook and hopefully to try not to get overwhelmed cause for me it's better to bring a notebook to view the tasks that the other cart attendant had mentioned to me.


Very smart!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Keep your notebooks as journals, for use well into your future! 

I begin and end each with my entries and reviews. I have kept mine since the mid-90’s and do refer back to earlier entries.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Very smart!


I have trouble remembering things so my best bet is to write it down and store it somewhere so I can see it later for when I need to do that specific task again.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Keep your notebooks as journals, for use well into your future!
> 
> I begin and end each with my entries and reviews. I have kept mine since the mid-90's and do refer back to earlier entries.


Do you still keep notebooks, T?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yesterday, it was so hot, it was about 88-89 degrees and I was wearing a shirt and clip on tie even though attendants can wear whatever they want but for me I prefer to wear dress shirts and pants and just wear shorts at home from now on, I like to look good sometimes for customers, it creates a professional image for me.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Do you still keep notebooks, T?


Absolutely and mine is about 18" to my left, as I type!

It is a habit that is easy for someone such as I, that is described by dear wife, as being very OCD,


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Absolutely and mine is about 18" to my left, as I type!
> 
> It is a habit that is easy for someone such as I, that is described by dear wife, as being very OCD,


I tend to be forgetful that's why I always like to keep myself organized.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This Thursday is payday and I can't wait to get my first paycheck at the new store.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Now I just have to remember that payday is Thursdays and the new schedule comes out on Saturdays.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I am looking forward to my first paycheck, it probably won't be much but at least it's something.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> I am looking forward to my first paycheck, it probably won't be much but at least it's something.


How did your first week go, Howard? Should feel great being back in the swing of things!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> How did your first week go, Howard? Should feel great being back in the swing of things!


Just came home an hour or so ago and it definitely feels good to get paid at my new job, once in the next few months or so, I'll be able to pick up the tasks pretty quickly, The bottle and can machines might take a while or so to get used to like emptying the machines, cleaning them and maintaining them to make sure they're good to go for the customers, It does feel good to get back into the swing of things, working and making money definitely feels great.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Just came home an hour or so ago and it definitely feels good to get paid at my new job, once in the next few months or so, I'll be able to pick up the tasks pretty quickly, The bottle and can machines might take a while or so to get used to like emptying the machines, cleaning them and maintaining them to make sure they're good to go for the customers, It does feel good to get back into the swing of things, working and making money definitely feels great.


Your one of the good ones Howard! You made a mistake, owned up to it and you are emerging better than ever! Glad to have you as a friend!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Your one of the good ones Howard! You made a mistake, owned up to it and you are emerging better than ever! Glad to have you as a friend!


My Mother wants me to succeed and hopefully myself I will do so, it's going to take a while. I definitely like the neighborhood, the other one I was working in was just a piece of trash place, garbage, graffiti and some lunatics.

I'm glad to have you as a poster buddy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just yesterday I got praised by the other cart attendants who've been there for 2 years as I was learning quickly, it's pretty easy as I got the cleaning of the bottle and can redemption area down-pat now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just before I contacted King Kullen to ask if they have any Union Booklets available, My Father And I are just curious or I might have to wait until the Union Rep guy comes to visit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Right Now, they're just giving me the same schedule off Sunday Monday and Tuesday and back to work on Wednesday 10-2, Thursday Friday And Saturday with the same time.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just this morning, the manager gave me a King Kullen hat so now I'm part of the gang.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

He saw me wear a Stop N Shop hat so he handed me a King Kullen one and told me to discard the other hat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> He saw me wear a Stop N Shop hat so he handed me a King Kullen one and told me to discard the other hat.


Howard, my friend, you should never ever wear the colors/hat of the competition when working at your new place of employment! That constitutes advertising for the former employer. It sounds like you have a really nice, considerate boss at that new place of employment. Good luck!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, you should never ever wear the colors/hat of the competition when working at your new place of employment! That constitutes advertising for the former employer. It sounds like you have a really nice, considerate boss at that new place of employment. Good luck!


I don't really know him well enough but what others have told me a bit about him that knew him for years, he can be a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I picked a good time to get back to work, most of the cart attendants will be leaving to pursue other careers such as going back to school and getting a college degree or getting a different job and if they leave that means more hours for me and that's a good thing, I want to rack up as much money as I can before I retire in 20 years if I last that long at this place.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This coming Saturday will mark my first month at King Kullen.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Howard said:


> I don't really know him well enough but what others have told me a bit about him that knew him for years, he can be a pain in the ass sometimes.


Please do not ever let him know that is said, even if it is others who said that to you.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

fishertw said:


> Please do not ever let him know that is said, even if it is others who said that to you.


Don't worry I won't, I keep it to myself, I'm trying to respect the boss and I want him to respect me to as well, it goes both ways.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today marks my first month at King Kullen, I'm just happier to come back to the neighborhood where I used to work at when it was Pathmark back in 2007-2010.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Great news, Howard! Train your mind to be positive and forward looking. Don't discuss your opinions of others and stay away from those that do!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Great news, Howard! Train your mind to be positive and forward looking. Don't discuss your opinions of others and stay away from those that do!


Thanks Big T, I'm looking forward to see what the next 6 months might bring me at King Kullen.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I am hoping to have more hours over there as soon as the other cart attendants leave for good and pursue other areas.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> I am hoping to have more hours over there as soon as the other cart attendants leave for good and pursue other areas.


All the best of luck! It sounds as if you are doing all the right things.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> All the best of luck! It sounds as if you are doing all the right things.


I've gotten good words from the other guys saying I work like a "machine" and "work hard" so far, I like coming back to that neighborhood after a decade and getting back to work again after almost 2 months of waiting for a store to call.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello Howard,

I've been thinking about you and I am sure that others have as well. In spite of a new job being somewhat stressful I hope you're well on your way to being "In the groove."

Best wishes,


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> Hello Howard,
> 
> I've been thinking about you and I am sure that others have as well. In spite of a new job being somewhat stressful I hope you're well on your way to being "In the groove."
> 
> Best wishes,


Hi, I'm doing good at King Kullen, I've been there a month and a half now, the job duties can be a bit stressful but I'm getting back in the groove again, making an income again.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This coming Tuesday will mark 2 months.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> This coming Tuesday will mark 2 months.


Don't forget the past, Howard, but focus on the future!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Don't forget the past, Howard, but focus on the future!


Thanks Big T I sure will.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm now starting to take pictures of my new schedule when it comes out at the end of the week, I see a lot of workers doing it so I thought that I might try it myself, let me say it's much better than writing it down on paper.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> I'm now starting to take pictures of my new schedule when it comes out at the end of the week, I see a lot of workers doing it so I thought that I might try it myself, let me say it's much better than writing it down on paper.


Great idea. My iPhone is getting to be more cluttered than my locker was in school! I find that I do a much better job organizing emails than photos. So I'd email myself the photo!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

In the Beforetime, when my daughter used to go to chess tournaments, the officials would post ONE roster and a hundred parents would crowd around it to see where their child's next match was... so I finally learned to just stick my phone out over some heads (I am a taller-than-average chess parent), snap a pic, and then expand it to read at my leisure.

(Honestly, my iPhone is full of photos of rosters, menus, calendars, receipts, books spotted in a bookstore window, the tag of some jacket at REI, the license plate of someone parked carelessly next to my car, etc, etc...)

DH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Great idea. My iPhone is getting to be more cluttered than my locker was in school! I find that I do a much better job organizing emails than photos. So I'd email myself the photo!


I always thought it was illegal to take pictures in supermarkets, when I saw workers taking their phones and taking pictures of their schedule then I got to taking a picture myself, I find it to be much better than using a pen and paper these days. Do you agree?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> I always thought it was illegal to take pictures in supermarkets, when I saw workers taking their phones and taking pictures of their schedule then I got to taking a picture myself, I find it to be much better than using a pen and paper these days. Do you agree?


It's true that retail stores frequently have a "no pictures" policy, but that pertains to snapping things like merchandising displays, end caps, etc.

Target doesn't want someone from Wal-Mart coming in and snapping pics of their towels to (1) study how they display them and (2) see who Target's vendors are. That's corporate espionage!

Also Target doesn't want some Instagrammer duck-facing with visible (trademarked) Target logos in the background.

But snapping a posted roster in the hall outside the break room (or wherever rosters are posted these days) should be fine. Honestly, it's time for a retail app which allows employees to see their calendar, message the boss, etc, etc.

DH


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> I always thought it was illegal to take pictures in supermarkets, when I saw workers taking their phones and taking pictures of their schedule then I got to taking a picture myself, I find it to be much better than using a pen and paper these days. Do you agree?


If the schedule appears to have been composed/printed on/by a computer, why not ask/suggest to your supervisor to make available a PDF file, that all employees can access to their devices?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> It's true that retail stores frequently have a "no pictures" policy, but that pertains to snapping things like merchandising displays, end caps, etc.
> 
> Target doesn't want someone from Wal-Mart coming in and snapping pics of their towels to (1) study how they display them and (2) see who Target's vendors are. That's corporate espionage!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, Dhaller.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> If the schedule appears to have been composed/printed on/by a computer, why not ask/suggest to your supervisor to make available a PDF file, that all employees can access to their devices?


I could ask that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

So far I've been at King Kullen for 3 months now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just last week, King Kullen experienced a global network outage which affected the computer servers and our pay too so a lot of workers got their pay in an envelope instead of a stub which some usually get including me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Just last week, King Kullen experienced a global network outage which affected the computer servers and our pay too so a lot of workers got their pay in an envelope instead of a stub which some usually get including me.


When I first started working outside the home in a regular basis, almost 60 years ago, we were paid with the required amount of cash in a small envelope. Eventually the employer decided to save a few cents and he just gave us the cash, sans the envelope. Times have certainly changed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> When I first started working outside the home in a regular basis, almost 60 years ago, we were paid with the required amount of cash in a small envelope. Eventually the employer decided to save a few cents and he just gave us the cash, sans the envelope. Times have certainly changed.


Were you given pay stubs or were they just envelopes of money?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Were you given pay stubs or were they just envelopes of money?


As I recall, it was just the money.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> As I recall, it was just the money.


Did they have pay stubs back then?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> As I recall, it was just the money.


My first job after school was as an attorney for the Fed. We could go to "the window" and be paid in uncirculated twenties. That was where I learned that when you have uncirculated bills, the first thing you ought to do is crumple them so they are less likely to stick together.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> My first job after school was as an attorney for the Fed. We could go to "the window" and be paid in uncirculated twenties. That was where I learned that when you have uncirculated bills, the first thing you ought to do is crumple them so they are less likely to stick together.


Did you have an option where you can put your money in your bank account?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Did you have an option where you can put your money in your bank account?


Not then. When I changed jobs and worked at a bank it became an option.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Not then. When I changed jobs and worked at a bank it became an option.


Did you keep your money in a safe place?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Did you keep your money in a safe place?


The one who really needed to keep money in a safe place were *the employers themselves*; they also had to get the cash to the office in safety.

Cash payrolls are why there were payroll robberies back in the day!

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Did you keep your money in a safe place?


Nah. It was my first real job. I went to the mall and bought my wife an Albert Nipon dress and then went to the liquor store and bought three bottles of Krug 1966. Irresponsible but memorable.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Nah. It was my first real job. I went to the mall and bought my wife an Albert Nipon dress and then went to the liquor store and bought three bottles of Krug 1966. Irresponsible but memorable.


My kind of guy,...

Absolutely priceless!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> My kind of guy,...
> 
> Absolutely priceless!


Being in Oregon, you'll relate. I graduated from Willamette Law School in 1975. We moved to Dallas, and I got a job at the Federal Reserve Bank of Dallas. In 1975 there wasn't much for a young couple from Oregon to do but eat burgers at Jack's Burger House, buy clothing at Neiman Marcus or Brooks Brothers, or buy amazing potables at Marty's. Thankfully after a year of regulating bank holding companies I went to work for one in Houston. We loved Houston.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure how often you get back to Oregon, but suffice to say that Portland is a shadow of it's former self.

I began coming to Portland on business in the late 80s and moved here in 1992. As Portland grew crowds were inevitable but the politics of lawlessness has truly impacted the livability of the metro area.

I have so many wonderful memories of civic events, theater, concerts and dinners in downtown Portland. It's likely that those days are gone forever. I have the same experiences in Seattle and San Francisco on business.

We were lucky.

It's been years since I've been back to Austin. I hope it's still a vibrant city.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> The one who really needed to keep money in a safe place were *the employers themselves*; they also had to get the cash to the office in safety.
> 
> Cash payrolls are why there were payroll robberies back in the day!
> 
> DH


I think there are some payroll robberies today in this day and age, you never know who to trust.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Howard said:


> Were you given pay stubs or were they just envelopes of money?


In my first job at a Woolworths, just an envelop.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> I'm not sure how often you get back to Oregon, but suffice to say that Portland is a shadow of it's former self.
> 
> I began coming to Portland on business in the late 80s and moved here in 1992. As Portland grew crowds were inevitable but the politics of lawlessness has truly impacted the livability of the metro area.
> 
> ...


Every year or two pre-COVID but generally blew through Portland headed to Dundee and Otter Crest. Austin is very different, too, growing like crazy.

Howard, how's Bayside these days? I used to live next door in Manhasset and it was pretty sleepy.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Woolworth's in 1971. I think there was a pay stub in the envelope or written on it. small envelope, bills folded a lot.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

challer said:


> In my first job at a Woolworths, just an envelop.


Was the pay good?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Every year or two pre-COVID but generally blew through Portland headed to Dundee and Otter Crest. Austin is very different, too, growing like crazy.
> 
> Howard, how's Bayside these days? I used to live next door in Manhasset and it was pretty sleepy.


Bayside has been pretty quiet as of late, since the pandemic started I haven't seen much activity in my neighborhood.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

At that time, it seemed like a fortune to me, compared to mowing lawns for couple dollars.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

My first job, I was paid in cash, placed in a "payroll" envelope, with various deduction categories. I doubt there would be "funny business" with an employer that has dozens of employees, but I was very skeptical when there were only 3 or 4 us, trusting our employer to properly submit withholdings, etc. He did turn out to be a good guy, and I learned a lot from him (Landscaping) during the college years I worked for him.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tomorrow, marks 4 months at King Kullen, I'm learning new things every day but one thing I hate doing now is the glass bins which can be very heavy, I'm really not that strong and the glass bins are very sharp if you don't know what you're doing, you could accidentally stub yourself by accident with a small shard of glass.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Tomorrow, marks 4 months at King Kullen, I'm learning new things every day but one thing I hate doing now is the glass bins which can be very heavy, I'm really not that strong and the glass bins are very sharp if you don't know what you're doing, you could accidentally stub yourself by accident with a small shard of glass.


Howard, there are "cut resistant" gloves, to be had, for fairly low cost. I have a pair that I use for wood carving, very thin, and cost around $15.00 (Amazon). I believe Lowes or Home Depot would have something suitable.

In any case, wear some sort of work gloves.

T


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Howard, there are "cut resistant" gloves, to be had, for fairly low cost. I have a pair that I use for wood carving, very thin, and cost around $15.00 (Amazon). I believe Lowes or Home Depot would have something suitable.
> 
> In any case, wear some sort of work gloves.
> 
> T


That's what I've been wearing a lot when doing the glass bins.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just the other day I celebrated *6* months at King Kullen.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Just the other day I celebrated *6* months at King Kullen.


Well done, Howard. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats Howard! Here's to a great 2022!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Well done, Howard. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Eagle I'm doing very well over there.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Congrats Howard! Here's to a great 2022!


Thanks T, Hope you too have a great 2022.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Just the other day I celebrated *6* months at King Kullen.


You are rocking it, Howard. Wishing you the best for 2022!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> You are rocking it, Howard. Wishing you the best for 2022!


Thanks I wish you the best too in 2022 Vecchio.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't really care if I have to push carts for the next 15 or so years, I don't mind doing this, it keeps me busy and I'm making money plus creating an income again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> I don't really care if I have to push carts for the next 15 or so years, I don't mind doing this, it keeps me busy and I'm making money plus creating an income again.


My friend, you as well as the rest of us can always take pride in a job well done. Thank you Howard, for the good work that you do!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

On Monday I celebrate 7 months at King Kullen.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

One of the cart attendants will be leaving for college soon and gave in his 2 week notice so after he leaves and is gone for good, most likely I'll be having his hours or just keep them the same, But other than that next week I celebrate 8 months.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> One of the cart attendants will be leaving for college soon and gave in his 2 week notice so after he leaves and is gone for good, most likely I'll be having his hours or just keep them the same, But other than that next week I celebrate 8 months.


Congrats, Howard! 👍


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Congrats, Howard! 👍


Thanks Flanders.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> One of the cart attendants will be leaving for college soon and gave in his 2 week notice so after he leaves and is gone for good, most likely I'll be having his hours or just keep them the same, But other than that next week I celebrate 8 months.


Take and work as many hours per day as you can. My long deceased dad told me you make your living in your first eight hours and you make your money in the next eight.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> One of the cart attendants will be leaving for college soon and gave in his 2 week notice so after he leaves and is gone for good, most likely I'll be having his hours or just keep them the same, But other than that next week I celebrate 8 months.


Well done good Sir! You are the man.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Well done good Sir! You are the man.


Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Take and work as many hours per day as you can. My long deceased dad told me you make your living in your first eight hours and you make your money in the next eight.


But I will not work the closing shift, He can give me the morning or afternoon shifts but no closing/evening shift.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I celebrate 9 months at King Kullen, only 3 more months to go to make it a year and then I get my first vacation.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> Today I celebrate 9 months at King Kullen, only 3 more months to go to make it a year and then I get my first vacation.


Congrats! 

Where're ya gonna go? 

(Promise I won't ask you if it's to Howard Beach! )


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Where're ya gonna go?
> 
> (Promise I won't ask you if it's to Howard Beach! )


I don't know yet, most likely I'll be just staying home doing nothing and hanging out with friends.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

You are justifiably proud and we're all happy for you Howard.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> You are justifiably proud and we're all happy for you Howard.


Thanks MHZ, I feel a bit better coming back to work in the neighborhood where I used to work when it was Pathmark 10-15 years ago, the people are really nice and super sweet compared to where I used to work in Brooklyn where people were just not nice people, I do hope I can stay there until I retire at King Kullen.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Back when I didn't use my vacation time, the Company let me roll it over to the 401k. Those were good investment years.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tomorrow I will be celebrating 10 months, it's getting close to a year at King Kullen (In June)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just the other day I celebrated* 11* months, getting close to one year, I'm looking forward to my first vacation at King Kullen.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I celebrate 1 year at King Kullen. 🙂 

Being so stressed lately from having someone else's morning shift for the past 6 months I just can't wait for my very first vacation.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

There's this new cart attendant at my place, such a nice person to be around with, his name is Bob and he has 40 years of experience, plus he used to work at another King Kullen before it was turned into something else. Even though he's 10 years older than I am, he's like an old grandfather or uncle you just want to joke and pal around with, I also enjoy listening to his stories too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This month will make it a year and half working at King Kullen.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> This month will make it a year and half working at King Kullen.


Congrats Howard!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> This month will make it a year and half working at King Kullen.


 What a happy coincidence.
This month will make it a decade and a half that I haven't worked at all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Peak and Pine said:


> What a happy coincidence.
> This month will make it a decade and a half that I haven't worked at all.


How does it feel to not work anymore?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Congrats Howard!


Thanks T, things are going very well over there, people are much more friendly then where I was from Stop N Shop in Brooklyn.


----------

